# Cattail Stencils



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Can anyone help me out, looking to purchase cattail stencils for my 14ft jon boat i just got, any info would help, thanks!
Adam


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Ummmm have you tried real cat tails????? paint your boat tan... hold up the cat tails and paint with a darker color.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

http://pages.pathwaynet.com/~bketner/howto.htm
click on "camo stencils" and print them and then cut them. You should be good to go.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... sults1.jsp
These are quite a bit of money but I just too the image just just copied it and made my own stencil on card board and cut it out with a razor blade seems to look pretty good.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Ummmm have you tried real cat tails????? paint your boat tan... hold up the cat tails and paint with a darker color.


Exactly. It's not rocket science but get a few of them, after the cat tail gets paint soaked it gets heavy and smears.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My brother did the cattail thing but he went out and cut off some cattails and reeds and then came back and held them up to the boat and painted over them. So they were not just cattails. It turned out pretty good.


----------

